# Allowing an image to fit to screen (Tumblr)



## TheElcinator (Apr 14, 2011)

I have an image that's 1920 x 1080 that I want to use as a background image on tumblr. I am trying to find a way to make the image resize to fit the window.

Now I am pretty much n00b at coding. I know very basic html, but that's really it. I just need some help and google really does not seem to be helping me here.

Here's the image I am using: http://i1358.photobucket.com/albums...ary/galaxy_by_txvirus-d5oowjq_zps15e38879.jpg

And also if it's simply a matter of a piece of code, where in the HTML do I put it??


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

TheElcinator said:


> I have an image that's 1920 x 1080 that I want to use as a background image on tumblr. I am trying to find a way to make the image resize to fit the window.
> 
> And also if it's simply a matter of a piece of code, where in the HTML do I put it??


*If you want to resize it using HTML try this:*


```
<img src="YOUR IMAGE ADDRESS" width="SIZE" height="SIZE">
```
Keep the aspect ratio in mind.(or it will look distorted)


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

*I see now what you meant after going to Tumblr !*

I made the image bigger but it still tiles.
Getting a picture to fit exactly will be hard.
Here is the bigger picture-

http://i46.tinypic.com/2jd26io.jpg

The attached image shows where to enter the address of an image-


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Got it !*

See this tutorial--

How to put a background image in your Tumblr themeTumblring – All things Tumblr

See this picture--


----------

